# New to morel hunting in Gibbon, MN needs help



## countrybee (Apr 27, 2013)

I am hoping someone can give me pointers on where and when you can find morel mushrooms around Gibbon, MN. I have never done this and would like to find some. Please help!! Thank you for your time.


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

Countrybee: Mankato has good areas for hunting in the state parks and WMA. Look for the river ravines and, of course, dead elms. Probably won't be in MN till Mother's Day at the earliest.


----------



## countrybee (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Judy J. I will be checking it out.


----------



## odguy (Oct 18, 2012)

I tried for years but I was unsuccessful every time. I got some books and I picked about 350 last year! I found almost all of mine in areas that looked like they held water part of the year, small areas with ash trees. I am red-green color blind but I have a heightened sense for browns and it works in my favor. While I am not familiar with your area I found them in the same areas over 100 miles apart.


----------



## countrybee (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! That is a lot of mushrooms, Congrats! Thank you, I will keep that in mind, very helpful. By any chance do you know how long the growing period is?


----------



## Shrookie (May 4, 2019)

Holy crap! I found 3 morels all of last year, but got me hooked for this season. If I can double or triple that I'll be a happy hunter. If I luck into a bunch of them I might die from pure joy! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Shrookie said:


> Holy crap! I found 3 morels all of last year, but got me hooked for this season. If I can double or triple that I'll be a happy hunter. If I luck into a bunch of them I might die from pure joy! Good luck everyone!


This is going to be a great year, prepare to die.


----------

